

Ask HN: Five mandatory pages upon first using the Internet? - thetylerhayes

If you got to pick five webpages (not sites) everyone had to read when they used the Internet for the very first time, what would they be?
======
nkassis
Do you mean currently or in the past?

Currently I guess news.google.com, nytimes.com(well, before the subscription
bull), amazon.com, xkdc.com

